# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.6

## mohamed73

*Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.6 *  *Hello Best Regards to all our Customers, We are pleased to inform you new update SGFTool is Ready.!    *  ***SGF Tool Gsm Finder Details Update**  *  *[+] INFINEON FACTORY RESET & RESET PHONE LOCK  - Factory reset/remove Lock user code
- Support RJ45 Cable & USB Cable  *  *GT-C3200  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-C3200G FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-C3200L FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-C3312  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-C3530  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-C3560  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3350  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3350L FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3350M FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3353  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3550  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3550C FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3550L FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-S3550M FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2230  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2230L FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2230M FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2232  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2330  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2330B FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2330C FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2530  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2530F FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2600  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2652  FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE GT-E2652W FACTORY RESET/REMOVE LOCK USER CODE BY RJ45/USB CABLE   **Berry Tool Gsm Finder Details Update** *  *[+] New MEP added MEP-11534-010
[+] Model to MFI updates models   ** Code Tool Gsm Finder Details Update ** *  *[+]Added Coral  coral 690
[+]Added Doro  Doro 345, Doro 345 GSM, Doro 409, Doro 409s, Doro 410, Doro 410s, Doro 610, Doro 610s  **Download Tool Gsm Finder Details Update** *  *[+] Added HTC Flash Files  (HOME/Main_Software/HTC)
[+] Added Samsung Firmwares   (HOME/Main_Software/Samsung)  Changes made : 
mep2 error fixed    General  
Easy Gui 
Easy Credits management 
Multiplatform tool
Semi Auto activation system 
Free 10 credits
Free 2GB download 
Standalone features ==================================================  ======== Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                 
Online code calculator;
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 319models with PIDS   -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Coral:5 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Dell: 2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Huawei:74 models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
(Via imei )Iphone Readinfo& lock status               - (PC-need credits /DONGLE-no credits) 
(Via imei )Orange:13 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )KPN: 2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )LG Argentina 2011:28 models             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Micromax modems:9 models               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                            -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola Argentina 2011:21 models    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Samsung Argentina 2011:31 models    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )SFR: 33 models                                  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)TCL:15 models                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )TMN: 10 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )T-mobile:5 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)           
(Via imei )Vodaphone:32 models                       -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Various:14 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                          -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Zte :74 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  Code tool by cable 
(Via cable )Huawei:7  models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  ==================================================  ======= Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset     ==================================================  ========== Berry tool: (Standalone) 
(USB)Manual & Auto detect Blackberry models.
(USB)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.
(USB)Can use Manual or Auto Select Firmware
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :260 mep supported  
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by prd :8876prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database)MFI finder (Exclusive)8876prd supported
(Database)Model to MFI finder  (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep
(USB)Fix USB    ==================================================  ==========           Nk tool: (Standalone) 
BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization           - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair                   - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF) - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM                         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read Ask                                        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)CHK                                              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   
(Fbus&USB Reset security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing Rap3g V3                        - (PC-not support/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido                 -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4             -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapuyama            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits) 
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Read full PM                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 120                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 208                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)Reset security code                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++               - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL                 - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) 
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                                 - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   ==================================================  ==========   Cdma tool: (Standalone) 
LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Readinfo                                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Uart)Rebuilt                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  ==================================================  ========== SGF tool: 
(USB/Uart)Disable pattern lock(Android)
(USB/Uart)Factory Reset (Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)Enter Download Mode(Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)INFINEON FACTORY RESET PHONE LOCK ==================================================  ============ Download tool: 
Use CRC  technology- no files will be corrupted if struck in downloading(exclusive )
High speed server - server comes 200Mb port speed with 5TB  capacity 
Path pasting -Can  cut and paste the path for search files (exclusive )
Self login system- no need login any web or no need put any login if connect ur dongle
Que and Resume -Can make upto 1000 files on que if  stop next day can resume file from the balance(exclusive )
File Locate- locate the files in que and save to  mutiple directories(exclusive )
Desitination Path- can choose the desitination of the location
File Request- any files customer request with 64 hours can get inside 99%(exclusive )
Gsmfinder Setup free download folder- every customer any new update no  need download setup with mirror links and all any new gsmfinder setup  will be inside downloader(exclusive )
2GB  Free -every user will have 2gb dowload free + one free setup download folder,gsmfinder setup will not count in 2gb
Easy View of MB   - any user gb or mb balance can display on top of sotware(exclusive )
Easy Recharge system - 1.credits can switched to MB instantly, just need  to press + button , 2. You can add MB by prepaid cards known as  e-downloadings card(exclusive )
Generic file database Collections - Gsmfinder download tools will be  coming all kind of firmwares , boxes softwares , free softwares ,  applications , games , service manuals (exclusive )
2000GB- files collections   ==================================================  ========== Support tool :  
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========== Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE   Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7   Thank you for using Gsm Finder Dongle  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      More Update Coming Soon !!!*

----------


## bode_1503

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

